# What are your bad habits?



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine is pulling my hair! I do it mostly when i am stressed out and i do it without thinking. It is really annoying because sometimes people ask me if i had a haircut when i didn't! 

Sometimes i pull the hair right from the roots and sometimes i just snap it mid way . I wish i can stop but i've been doing it for almost 8 years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So fess up girls, what are your bad habits?


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 5, 2008)

I crack my knuckles, wrists, back, ankles- basically, anything that can crack on me.  I don't even realize I do it sometimes.  I used to bite my nails, but gave that up when I realized I can crack everything instead and still have nice nails.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 5, 2008)

1. Procrastination
2. Talking too loud (I can't be quiet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3. Staying up really late even when I don't have to (also often caused by procrastination)
4. Snoozing up to the last minute possible (caused by my staying up late)

Yeah. I suck. D:


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

i have a friend who cracks his knuckles all the time!! I used to always cringe when he does it but i got used to it hehehe

And darkishstar who doesn't procrastinate (sp?)?  LOL..i think it's my number 2 bad habit!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahaha, I think that's why most of us are on this site half of the time!!!!


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 5, 2008)

I used to smoke and that to me was the ultimate bad habit.  Pregnancy forced me to quit and I'm happy to say that I've been off cigs since then.


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

janwa09 well done!!


----------



## Divinity (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Mine is pulling my hair! I do it mostly when i am stressed out and i do it without thinking. It is really annoying because sometimes people ask me if i had a haircut when i didn't! 

Sometimes i pull the hair right from the roots and sometimes i just snap it mid way . I wish i can stop but i've been doing it for almost 8 years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been pulling hair since I was 12 and now have a wide part because of it. It's more an anxiety thing for me and I've gotten better.  I'm glad to hear I'm not alone in this arena.


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I've been pulling hair since I was 12 and now have a wide part because of it. It's more an anxiety thing for me and I've gotten better. I'm glad to hear I'm not alone in this arena._

 
I had a 50p coin gap once! That's when i started pulling and snapping my hair from the ends but now because of that my hair is uneven and has many split ends. My new year resolution was to stop pulling my hair out but it's not working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any tips??


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 5, 2008)

I procrastinate and eat too late sometimes.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_I crack my knuckles, wrists, back, ankles- basically, anything that can crack on me.  I don't even realize I do it sometimes.  I used to bite my nails, but gave that up when I realized I can crack everything instead and still have nice nails._

 
Me too!! It's so bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially when I'm bored and start doing it in math class without realizing it. I hope nobody has heard me.

Drinking coffee. Chewing my tongue... that one is really weird.... I always get lectured by the dentists.


----------



## lazytolove (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Mine is pulling my hair!_

 

haha i thought i'm the only one!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2008)

i curse way too much.

i mean...WAY...too much.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 5, 2008)

Other than spending waaaay too much on cosmetics in general...I bite the skin around my fingernails (often to the point of bleeding) - been doing that since I was 12.  I also crack my knuckles and I'm really loud, too.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm a germophobe. Total time in the shower everyday can go past two hours (the water is not always on, but I'm in there with a body brush, scrubbing). I have piles of books everywhere . I like to shop for makeup too much. I smile all the time.  I laugh when I am nervous.  When I was in the Army it cost me millions of extra push ups. A drill seargent would put his face in my space and yell, and I would laugh. Not a little nervous laugh, a big, at -the-movie-funny laugh.  (My Dad had the same laughing in the face of adversity problem) 
...and after so many years of being in healthcare or science (pushing 3 decades) I examine people's ankles on busses for swelling, their legs for shininess or lack of hair (bad arterial circulation) look at scars, look for sites to put iv lines, etc.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 5, 2008)

this is going to sound gross but my bad habit is biting the skin on my lips. its so horrible but i do it without realising! i need to find a good lip exfoliater...lol


----------



## redambition (Apr 5, 2008)

i bite the skin around my nails... this has started after i got myself to stop biting my actual nails.

i used to smoke but i have finally managed to knock that one on the head. i might have the occassional ciggie at a party, but it's usually just one then i back off because they taste and smell foul to me now.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Apr 5, 2008)

I pull my hair as well. I have Trichotillomania (or Trich). Obsessive compulsive hair pulling. 

I also pick at the skin on my fingers. Nasty nasty habit!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbuttonsx* 

 
_
I also pick at the skin on my fingers. Nasty nasty habit!_

 
I do that too!


----------



## rbella (Apr 6, 2008)

I grind my teeth constantly.  
I drink a ton of Dr. Pepper-as if it is going to be discontinued tomorrow.
I buy stupid crap I don't need at Target all the time.
I talk so there aren't any uncomfortable silences.  I cannot stand it if there is uncomfortable silence.
I eat based on emotion, therefore I eat all day.  I eat whether I am happy, sad, bored, depressed or angry.   i just love food!!
As you have probably concluded, I am very obsessive compulsive.


----------



## revinn (Apr 6, 2008)

Click my teeth together, bite my nails (they grow back superfast so they're still really long, so no issue there), I procrastinate, I can't save money, I hoard, I'm very anal and I overthink everything..

I had to go to cognitive behaviour therapy for my panic attacks, insomnia, and OCD, so I'm a little better now. Back in the day, I have to bump into things twice, touch every hot surface I came across, line everything up into parallel lines, and chew a number of times equivalent to either 8, 16 or 32.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 6, 2008)

I bite my nails. Procrastinate serverely no matter how important it is. (except with my makeup lol) MMMmmmm what else? And I am very lazy, too lazy to think of anything else...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 6, 2008)

crack my knuckles/neck, knees, etc.

curse a LOT 

drink coffee 24/7

go to sleep really late even if i have something important to do the next day

eat late

im lazy when it comes to cleaning. i hate a dirty house, but i cannot bring myself to do dishes (the worst) 

i tell people too much information. that they dont need to know

slouching. I dont man to but a lot of it has to do with my boobs. its so painful. my shoulders and neck and back always hurt, especially right now...


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_this is going to sound gross but my bad habit is biting the skin on my lips. its so horrible but i do it without realising! i need to find a good lip exfoliater...lol_

 

oh...honey you are not ALONE...I do this all the time...and I hate it..but...love it..!! weird ha!!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 6, 2008)

I wash my hands a zillion times a day - I'm a germ phobe 
I smoke - terrible habit, yes I know
I curse a lot
I'm brutally honest
I have abondunce issues meaning I spend way too much $$$ on cosmetics & shoes; also shop on impulse
stay up all hours of the night (vampire hours) like what i'm doing now & telling all of you about my bad habits


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 6, 2008)

For me it's:

- Staying up too late
- Cracking knuckles
- Eating muffins for breakfast every day. I can't help myself! Mrs. Fields is like right outside of the gate I come through when exiting my morning train lol... Evil!
- Shopping too much and splurging on expensive things. I don't know how to save money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Not paying my bills on time
- Procrastinating...

I'm sure there are more but I don't want to think about it haha.


----------



## Willa (Apr 6, 2008)

Like a lot of you... I crack my knuckles
I eat the skin around my nails
I curse too much, I sometimes curse more than a man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I'm stressed, my skin is itchy and sometimes I just can't stop scratching it!!! 
My bf made me realize that I lick my knives when we're eating o_0, I tried to stop, I CAN'T!
I eat too much, for watever reasons.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Apr 6, 2008)

my worst habit is picking at the skin on my hand...i don't even mean just near the nails, it's all down my fingers....the whole palm of my hand is scarred and red from over 10 years of this...it's embarrassing and only recently has my newest doctor basically told me i probably have ocd, and that this is similar to cutting myself...i'm on a new medication right now that will *hopefully* help, but whenever i get stressed or nervous, even if i TRY not to, i still end up doing it...i've never come across anyone else with this problem though.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a serious addiction to chocolate, I'm actually sitting here now with cravings but I only have $1 in my wallet, I don't get money till tomorrow and its 11:26pm. 

I pick at any bump, I have acne scars because I can't help but pick at any pimple/blackhead I get. It's horrible because I always had nice skin and I'm left with scars.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 6, 2008)

This may sound disgsusting but my worst habit/problem is picking at my scalp and skin, i used to pull my hair out all the time (trichtillomania) but that has calmed down and now intead i pick at my scalp till i get scabs, it really horrible but i can't help it , apparently i not alone in this as there are forums dedicated to it , i wish i could stop but i can't x


----------



## frocher (Apr 6, 2008)

.......


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 6, 2008)

I used to pull out my hair from a particular spot just because i liked the feeling :S i kinda left myself with a tiny bald patch, but i soon stopped because of the fear of being bald lol so it wasn't like taking over my life or anything thank God but i did find it hard to stop. Now the hairs have grown back! yay! althought not to their full length.


----------



## *KT* (Apr 6, 2008)

I sometimes chew at the inside edge of my lips and before I know it, they're seeping blood.  I'm getting better at that one... but in the wintertime when they're feeling dry and chapped, it's hard not to do it without even realizing.

I have OCD when it comes to things not feeling smooth.  I have to pick at it... whether it's a little bump on fabric, a blemish, a little tiny glob of plastic on the edge of the left handle of my elliptical machine (I'm seriously gonna take a nail file to it!), peeling sunburn, etc.

Cursing is the only other bad one, though I'm good at filtering it around parents and work... I really need to cut back all around.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 6, 2008)

I was cracking my nose, but stopped once I learned I could get a deviated septum. Ouch.

Biting my lips is the worse thing ever!!! They always have white spots on them from me biting them. 

Also, sweezing my pores. Gross. I know


----------



## Hilly (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I grind my teeth constantly.  

I buy stupid crap I don't need at Target all the time.

I talk so there aren't any uncomfortable silences.  I cannot stand it if there is uncomfortable silence._

 
Oh yes, here too!!! The teeth grinding is bad. I like floss my teeth just to scratch at my gums. Sounds wierd. I also chew the indes of my mouth. Bluhhh!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh I'm also addicted to the internet, hence I'm on here at 3:46am lol. I have depression and it always affects me at night so I'm always on late, trying to avoid the feelings.

I'm a big procrastinater too.


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Oh yes, here too!!! The teeth grinding is bad. I like floss my teeth just to scratch at my gums. Sounds wierd. I also chew the indes of my mouth. Bluhhh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I chew the insides of my mouth too! especially my lips....i don't even realize sometimes


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 6, 2008)

I chew the skin off my lips too!
And I also constantly peel the skin off my fingers. Especially on my thumb. It looks gross, but I can't stop.
I keep the songs the same number of playcounts on my Itunes for each album. If I don't finish listening to the album, I will click through the songs to make sure the entire album is on the same play-count. That is my craziest form of OCD.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 6, 2008)

Here goes:
I obsess about my weight, I REALLY need to stop!  
I think too bloody much
I worry about everything
I hoard
I have a love/hate toward people.  The moment people get too close *poof* I go the other way.
Thanks Nunu...nice to know there are others out there cyber hugs to you lot!


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2008)

2 other bad habbits: i get pissed at people easily and also i am sometimes over sensitive.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I had a 50p coin gap once! That's when i started pulling and snapping my hair from the ends but now because of that my hair is uneven and has many split ends. My new year resolution was to stop pulling my hair out but it's not working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any tips??_

 
It helps to keep my hair up or braided and I usually do all my pulling in the bathroom, so I try to stay clear of there for too long.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm lazy and have zero motivation.
I'm bitter and cynical.
I have yet again developed an Internet addiction


----------



## chameleonmary (Apr 7, 2008)

I buy shoes I know I will never wear...

And I eat WAY too much junkfood...


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Apr 7, 2008)

I suffer from trichotillomania.
It means I pull out my own hair, any hair it doesn't matter.
It's mental disorder but it's got to the point it's also a bad habit.


----------



## User93 (Apr 7, 2008)

I stay up a lot
I'm a pc geek, really, now i just dont have much time, but i could play pc games for 10 hours a day easy. Pc gaming nerd
I buy lots of stuff i regret later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sometimes i'm anniying and way too touchy aka emo i believe


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 7, 2008)

I can relate to so many of these haha glad to know i'm not alone...


----------



## nessa25 (Apr 7, 2008)

im a chronic slacker/procrastinator & daydreamer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, except at work. i eat out too much. sometimes i realize that im looking for split ends in my hair, weird. i cant clean my house unless ive got my mp3 player on or i'll get bored or distracted. im easily distracted = )


----------



## Trista (Apr 7, 2008)

Ohh i have many but I must keep it brief. I do curse too casually and I crack many of my joints as well. I procrastinate too 
But what reallly drives my friends crazy is that I'll crack chewing gum while I'm chewing it like a maniac. And I mean I crack it LOUD. But I notice I only do it when it's really quiet in a room and I can't take it and then I just have to...


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I've been pulling hair since I was 12 and now have a wide part because of it. It's more an anxiety thing for me and I've gotten better. I'm glad to hear I'm not alone in this arena._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lazytolove* 

 
_haha i thought i'm the only one!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbuttonsx* 

 
_I pull my hair as well. I have Trichotillomania (or Trich). Obsessive compulsive hair pulling._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I pick at my hair._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_I suffer from trichotillomania.
It means I pull out my own hair, any hair it doesn't matter.
It's mental disorder but it's got to the point it's also a bad habit._

 
Ladies i will share tips that helped me reduce my hair pulling:

1) Wear a hat or wrap a scarf around my head.

2) Keeping both my hand busy with something else.

3) Leaving my hair curly (putting gel on my hair rather than straightining it)

4) Rewarding myself if i haven't picked at my hair. (new MAC? chocolate?) hehehe

5) Clipping my hair back.

6) Whenever i feel the urge or whenever i find my hands reach out to my head i quickly grab something else and distract my hands from touching my hair.

7) Always always always have someone around you to tell you to stop picking at your hair. When i'm back home mom is always on the look out for me and so are some of my cousins. Mom slaps my hand (sigh i miss that)

8) Have inspirational pictures of nice healthy hair in mind.

Hope these tips are helpful to you ladies who suffer from this disorder i really feel your pain. I have been trying to grow my hair for the past 2 years but i am constantly ruinning it because i can't stop picking at my hair.  
We will kick this disorder in the ass! 
It is also a good idea for us girls to set a goal of not picking at our hair and see each others progress, it sounds like a good idea since we can watch out for each other. Let me know if any of you ladies are intrested, because knowing that someone else has the same goal as i do totally motivates me to stop picking at my hair till i stop this bad habit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Feel free to pass on any tips that helped you restrain from picking at your hair.

ETA i've been pulling my hair all day


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_This may sound disgsusting but my worst habit/problem is picking at my scalp and skin, i used to pull my hair out all the time (trichtillomania) but that has calmed down and now intead i pick at my scalp till i get scabs, it really horrible but i can't help it , apparently i not alone in this as there are forums dedicated to it , i wish i could stop but i can't x_

 
ugh, I do this too, it's so disgusting. It's worse than smoking because sometimes I don't even realize that I'm doing it, like when I get nervous or anxious.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Apr 8, 2008)

Ahhh i need to break these...
-spending all of my money as soon as they go into the bank
-procrastinating
-leaving things til the last minute
which brings me to
-being late 

urrrgh hate it!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm self destructive, its like a light I can turn it on and off by myself. I have to get my act toghther!

And number 2 is I don't stand up for myself. I don't think you have to put someone else down to feel good. I'm not concerned with people's preception of me. People will pick on the most stupidest things or come up with the most ridiclous stories that have have no truth what so ever to get attention. It is pathetic. I rather have someone come up to me and ask. I don't trip because none of them true = ] Yay, got some, dirt on my shoulder, could you brush it off for me.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Ladies i will share tips that helped me reduce my hair pulling:

1) Wear a hat or wrap a scarf around my head.

2) Keeping both my hand busy with something else.

3) Leaving my hair curly (putting gel on my hair rather than straightining it)

4) Rewarding myself if i haven't picked at my hair. (new MAC? chocolate?) hehehe

5) Clipping my hair back.

6) Whenever i feel the urge or whenever i find my hands reach out to my head i quickly grab something else and distract my hands from touching my hair.

7) Always always always have someone around you to tell you to stop picking at your hair. When i'm back home mom is always on the look out for me and so are some of my cousins. Mom slaps my hand (sigh i miss that)

8) Have inspirational pictures of nice healthy hair in mind.

Hope these tips are helpful to you ladies who suffer from this disorder i really feel your pain. I have been trying to grow my hair for the past 2 years but i am constantly ruinning it because i can't stop picking at my hair.  
We will kick this disorder in the ass! 
It is also a good idea for us girls to set a goal of not picking at our hair and see each others progress, it sounds like a good idea since we can watch out for each other. Let me know if any of you ladies are intrested, because knowing that someone else has the same goal as i do totally motivates me to stop picking at my hair till i stop this bad habit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Feel free to pass on any tips that helped you restrain from picking at your hair.

ETA i've been pulling my hair all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've tried all that. Nothing seems to help me. I can get will power to last about 2 months then I break. Now I'm seeing a psychiatrist to help me.
I have no hair at present, it had to be all shaved off because I'm something like 60% bald.

I wear a wig almost all the time.

The worst part of my Trich is that I ingest the hair.
As a result 2 hairballs formed in my stomach and small intestine.
The one in my small intestine was the size of a tennis ball and the one in my stomach was the length of a grown man's forearm and about 6 inches wide.
Had so much surgery otherwise I would have died.


----------



## color_lover456 (Apr 9, 2008)

guh

1). interrupting people when i want to get my point across - i think i have a poor memory and want to get whatever i want to say out before i forget it
2). liking money too much - i make a lot of decisions based on finances, and i know i shouldn't

well i guess i kinda fit my role as a finance major...


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 9, 2008)

My bad habit is SOO wierd. When i was in 6th grade I shaved my eyebrows and they started growing back really coarse and I'd pick at them. 9 years later and I STILL pick at them lol my friends make fun of me for it all the time. I do it subconciously, it's so wierd.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_I've tried all that. Nothing seems to help me. I can get will power to last about 2 months then I break. Now I'm seeing a psychiatrist to help me.
I have no hair at present, it had to be all shaved off because I'm something like 60% bald.

I wear a wig almost all the time.

The worst part of my Trich is that I ingest the hair.
As a result 2 hairballs formed in my stomach and small intestine.
The one in my small intestine was the size of a tennis ball and the one in my stomach was the length of a grown man's forearm and about 6 inches wide.
Had so much surgery otherwise I would have died._

 
What do you mean by ingest the hair?


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 9, 2008)

I overspend.


----------



## Hustle~Marsalis (Apr 9, 2008)

I laugh at a lot of things that aren't supposed to be funny

I'm very, very shy

I bite my fingernails

I stay up too late most nights of the week

I'm very jaded


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 9, 2008)

After a meal, I think that I need a dessert. The standard is chocolate. Ugh!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_What do you mean by ingest the hair?_

 
Well I without thinking swallow it.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Apr 9, 2008)

1. Smoking
2. Chewing the inside of my mouth
3. Pulling out my eyelashes
4. Biting the skin around my finger nails
5. Biting my nails
6. Cracking my knuckles


----------



## Lucky13mjo (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_1. Procrastination
2. Talking too loud (I can't be quiet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
3. Staying up really late even when I don't have to (also often caused by procrastination)
4. Snoozing up to the last minute possible (caused by my staying up late)

Yeah. I suck. D:_

 
Mine are almost identical, but I would add spending too much money to may list (And almost exclusively on MAC!)


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_ugh, I do this too, it's so disgusting. It's worse than smoking because sometimes I don't even realize that I'm doing it, like when I get nervous or anxious._

 

I hate it so much, my head is probably a mess under my hair, but its a really strong compulsion to do it, my fiance calls me on it all the time, scratch scratch scratch all the time!!!!!its definitley linked with me pulling my hair out, even though i managed to kick that habit!!!


----------



## msmack (Apr 9, 2008)

#1 - BAD HABIT - Smoking. BAD bad bad.
#2 - I can clutter a space very quickly and do not clean up after myself most of the time (ex. _IT'S NAIL TIME!!! *gets excited*_ Get out ALL the nail polish and ALL the accessories and explode them everywhere!! Then leave the house and go out). It wouldn't be a huge issue if I lived alone but having a bf who is a clean freak - it poses a problem
#3 - Super pack rat, it's everywhere. 
#4 - Letting Canada Post control my mood - no parcel = bitchy Steph
#5 - Feeling the need to buy Buy BUY! I _NEED_ that blush!! Even though I have SEVERAL blushers. (could be any cosmetic though - whatever my latest obsession).

Habits I have kicked! - I think this needs to be included also for reflection purposes/help to others!

#1 - Nail biting and skin around the nail biting. I have chewed the hell out of my nails/fingers since I gave up thumb sucking .... It has deformed my pointer fingers. What really helped me was getting some cuticle butter (I use Burt's Bees Lemon one) and applying it like mad to get rid of those dry bits I always wanted to bite. My hands look so nice with nails now and I spend a lot of time maintaining them - a new hobby! My nails would always break/flake/peel at a certain point which was discouraging so I'd just bite 'em all off again. Get yourself some OPI Nail Envy and watch the magic happen. My hands look longer and slimmer with nails (way less stubby!). 

It really helped to imagine what it looked like to other people as I chewed down my fingers/nails like a savage - gross, right? Most of the time I didn't realize I was even doing it! Tell people to point it out to you are on a 'chew down' (ie.partner/mom/friends) - that really helped me too. It was very much a nervous habit for me (I'm a very anxious person). I am really proud of my nails now! YAY! Good luck to all you nail biters - I wish you luck and feel your pain.


----------



## lara (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_#2 - I can clutter a space very quickly and do not clean up after myself most of the time (ex. IT'S NAIL TIME!!! *gets excited* Get out ALL the nail polish and ALL the accessories and explode them everywhere!! Then leave the house and go out). It wouldn't be a huge issue if I lived alone but having a bf who is a clean freak - it poses a problem_

 
Quoted for truth, especially with the nail products. Sometimes it looks like OPI had a party in my house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My partner is super tidy as a result of being in the military and I drive him mad sometimes.

It's not a bad habit per se, but I switch off when I've come home from work or if I have a day off. I become a total hermit because I just want some quiet time _to. do. nothing._ My partner always wants to go out or my friends want to go out for lunch, but I just want to lay on the couch, stare into space and feel gravity do its thing for a few hours.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 11, 2008)

-Staying up too late (it's midnight right now, and I'm listening to hubbie snore...)

-Being late all the time

-Yelling at slow drivers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's embarasing when other people are in the car...


----------



## slowhoney (Apr 11, 2008)

Good thread! I like being honest about these things and seeing I'm not the only one with certain issues.  It's kind of comforting! 

My bad habits are...

-spending WAY too much money on make-up
-putting myself down, mostly physically because I hate my appearance
-biting my nails when I'm stressed out
-being argumentative for no real reason
-being a bit of a masochist and asking people to tell me things I don't want to hear (e.g. asking about my boyfriend's ex-girlfriends)
-collecting and saving useless crap, rationalizing that "I might need it later" (e.g. old magazines) and not being able to let go of childhood things I obviously don't play with anymore and am clearly too old to have (e.g. stuffed animals)
-food ruts because sometimes I eat healthy and then there are weeks or months where I eat like crap (not fast food or anything but just too many carbs, too much bread, etc.)
-stubbornness, big time -- I always want to be right!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbuttonsx* 

 
_I pull my hair as well. I have Trichotillomania (or Trich). Obsessive compulsive hair pulling. 

I also pick at the skin on my fingers. Nasty nasty habit!_

 
Yea when my prof was talking about trich I immediately thought I had it... I pull on my hair all the time, more so when I'm stressed or tired... The right half of my hair is always noticeably shorter than the other because I pull on it more... I can lose 1 and a half inch of hair in one hair pulling sitting... and my scalp always hurts from it. My only solution is to put my hair up in a high bun, but I always end up undoing it and pulling on my hair again =(


----------



## chocodcocoa (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_-Staying up too late (it's midnight right now, and I'm listening to hubbie snore...)

-Being late all the time

-Yelling at slow drivers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's embarasing when other people are in the car... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I yell and swear and shake my fist at slow drivers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am a very safe driver... I just don't need 40 feet of space between me and the car in front of me.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily_Lyla* 

 
_Well I without thinking swallow it._

 
Do you think I should go see someone? I sometimes inhale the broken bits of my hair


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Apr 12, 2008)

I pull my hair out as well. I'm not as bad about it as I used to be, a few years ago my hair dresser noticed my hair was thinning out a good bit at the top and asked me about it, I was surprised it was that noticable considering I have really thick hair. I still catch myself pulling it out without really noticing though.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 18, 2008)

Let's see... I crack my knuckles, neck, back, etc. I procrastinate. I shop way too often, and use profanity more than I'd like.


----------



## jardinaires (Apr 18, 2008)

smoking. cracking my knuckles.. and personally i consider my obsession with having painfully sharp looking arches in my eyebrows to be a bad habit, because plucking and penciling obsessively is really annoying sometimes, but feeling dissatisfied with how they look is even more annoying.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocodcocoa* 

 
_Do you think I should go see someone? I sometimes inhale the broken bits of my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Since it's dangerous, you really should see someone. It's an addiction and it's no different from treating other addictions. You need someone else's help to fully get over it because you probably do it without realizing.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 19, 2008)

I smoke 1 or 2 cigarettes per day.
I bite my nails.
I am on the internet way too much.


----------



## queenlerxst (Apr 22, 2008)

I used to do the scalp picking thing, but I realized it partially had to do with having a mild case of psoriasis to begin with.  Using a good dandruff shampoo regularly made me less likely to mess with my scalp. Oh, and spending sometime on my hair in the morning motivated me to not mess it up during the day by constantly sticking my hands up there.

Even though I consciously want to go bed early so I can get a good start on my grad school experiments in the morning, I've been going to bed at 5 or 6 a.m. to put it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For some reason I feel less guilty avoiding my lab experiments at night than I do during the day.  I end up getting up at noon or even 3 in the afternoon feeling like crap and end up using this as an excuse to put off my work yet another day.  Procrastination sucks.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 22, 2008)

I bite my nails and I hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried stopping but I don't even realise I'm doing it.


----------



## juxt123 (Apr 22, 2008)

I pick scabs off my scalp and they bleed and i eat them too..I never pulled hair out though and DONT have the urge to..to be honest i have no idea where the scabs came from to begin with because i dont scratch my head and make the scabs?..i've looked around on forums and have seen the word 'psoriasis' linked to what i do..i dont have any bad dry skin on my body or anything like that though..can someone please give some input thanksi


----------



## soulstar (Apr 24, 2008)

I bite off the skin around my nails!! I don't know why I do that? It sounds gross haha!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_I pick scabs off my scalp and they bleed and i eat them too..I never pulled hair out though and DONT have the urge to..to be honest i have no idea where the scabs came from to begin with because i dont scratch my head and make the scabs?..i've looked around on forums and have seen the word 'psoriasis' linked to what i do..i dont have any bad dry skin on my body or anything like that though..can someone please give some input thanksi_

 
I think because you ingest the scabs you may actually have a form of trichotillomania.  Trich is actually a form of OCD and treatment begins with seeking help.  Typically medication used for OCD often works with Trich suffers.  

I have gotten better about my trich but having pulled for over 10 years has left me with bald patches that wont fill in.  I'm considering trying Rogaine to see if this might help.


----------



## preciouscharm (Oct 2, 2008)

I burp in public, ugh i can't stop myself.

And I get annoyed so easily! With other people or even with myself sometime :-X


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't have habits that are TOO bad, but I've noticed I pick my nose a _little _too often lol I also fear that it makes my nostrils bigger so I'll squeeze them together for like 5 min. aferwards...um yeah.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok since this is confession hour....I crack EVERY joint in my body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I eat when I have nothing else to do, I drink when there's no reason to lol, I...stay up too late?! I am nice when I need to be nasty, I'm nasty when I need to be nice...need I say more?! LOVE you all for being so honest


----------



## SuSana (Oct 2, 2008)

I crack my knuckles and my neck, I blame my cousin for starting me on this habit.  I read in dim light which has cause me to get glasses now when I used to have practically perfect vision.  I don't wear my retainer at night when I should.  I stay up too late, don't get enough sleep.  On that note I should get to bed


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

i drink alot of diet soda.i stay up too late sometimes.im too sensitive.

i second guess everything i do~my worst!


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 2, 2008)

procrastinating.
not putting things away where they belong (like makeup) as i'm getting ready


----------



## kittykit (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_procrastinating._

 
You're not alone. I'm a master of procrastination! I'm trying really hard to break this habit... argh.


----------



## nunu (Oct 13, 2008)

My bad habit is to pick on my hair, recently i have relised that i don't pick on it often. I am hoping that one day i would stop.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 15, 2008)

I can be pretty lazy esp when it comes to folding clothes and putting things back to where they were... wish there were clothes fairies for things like that.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 15, 2008)

I crack my knuckles and nexk MULTIPLE times a day.

I burp after every drink i have, even water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I pick at my eyelashes, only when im wearing mascara though and as a result, many of them are missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that's a bout it really..I did go through a period of pulling my hair out though...oh and i also pick on my skin a lot..


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

hummmm...I guess I'll confess mine too:

1. Gross one: I pick at my ear A LOT! I'm trying to stop this...
2. I drink A LOT when I'm stressed, upset or depressed....never makes me happy either
3. I worry way too much, even over little or unlikely things. Like if I hear about a bad accident on the radio, I have to call my husband, parents and sister to make sure it wasn't them 
4. This one is more personality flaw I think: I pay zero attention to ppl around me. I mean, I never notice who was in the bus or walked by me...If the person isn't talking to me I just never notice them. My husband says this is a bad habit coz it can prevent me from sensing danger and escaping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a very detached attitude most of the time, it makes me look like I don't care about anybody


----------



## carandru (Oct 15, 2008)

I had the nasty little habit of biting my nails. I would bite them all the way down until they started bleeding.  My hubby thought that was extra gross, by the way, lol. 

So I tried to stop that and I do it much less often now.  Only when I'm super bored or very stressed. I'll do it w/o realizing it at all. 

Unfortunately, instead of biting my nails. Now I bite my lips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! I'm trying to figure out a way to kick both habits really quick. I would much rather have ugly bitten nails than disgusting lips anyday!


----------

